# 67 Hurst Model



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello, was there a 67 GTO Hurst model and if so who did the conversion and what was installed on the car to make it a Hurst model? I would like to clone my 67 to a Hurst model but have no idea if one was ever made and what options made it a Hurst model. Thanks for the help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There was no specific "Hurst model". There were a few promotional, one-off cars in '67, and a Hurst Gran Prix comes to mind. It was black and gold. A pace car, I think. There _were_ Hurst giveaway GTO's in '65, in Tiger gold with gold plated Hurst shifters and Hurst wheels, but these were used to promote Hurst wheels. By '67, Hurst wheel promotion was fading, and the wheels were not in the forefront, being superseded by lighter, cheaper atermarket wheels. There were no giveaway '67 Hurst GTO's that I know of. But, take heart: if your GTO came with a floor shift of any kind, it already IS a "Hurst GTO" !!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I forgot to add, that if you bought a set of Hurst wheels, you got a "Hurst Equipped" emblem that mounted on the trunk lid, opposite the "GTO" emblem. If you bought into the whole program, with the wheels, shifter, etc, you became eligible to be a member of the "Hurst Hustler" club....complete with nylon racing jacket, etc.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

was a hurst promo for the wheels they featured the Hurst Dual gate shifter "his and hers" with TH400 and a "hurst equipped" badge on the rear tail panel, if you ordered the Hurst 5 spoke wheels.


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello, thanks for the information. Sounds like if you have the wheels and shifter you got the badge on the rear of your car. I wonder how you ordered the wheels and shifter from the factory or did you get them from the dealer? Thanks Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy is correct, the hurst package was for the wheels, a gold plated shifter, the badge on the trunk, Gold paint with a black vinyl top and I believe was only offered in 65. That 67 in the video had rally 1 wheels. The guy purchased a Hurst badge from year one thinking the badge was for the dual gate hurst shifter, all automatic 67s included the hurst shifter unless you ordered a column shifter.

The Tiger theme was extended into 1966 and if you ordered a tiger gold 66 GTO with a black vinyl top the cars also came with red fender liners. The theme was applied to the entire pontiac line and included the 4bbl 6 cylinder tempest sprint, the 2+2, catalina and GTO. They were called the wide track tigers. One of the GM VPs Ed Rollert contacted John Delorean in late 66 and halted the GTO Tiger theme. That is about the time that the car gained a nickname of "The Goat". There were NO 67 Hurst packages offered.

JMHO


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

Were the Hurst dazzler wheels still offered as a dealer installed option for 67? How would the Hurst package be designated on the build sheet for 64, 65, 66?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hurst wheels were aftermarket parts and would not be on any build sheet. If the wheels were installed by the dealer, the car would get the trunk badge. I'm sure that they were still available in '67, but, as I said awhile back, with the advent of lighter, wider, and similar looking Rally II rims and lighter mag type rims that could hold onto wider tires, the popularity of the heavy, expensive, and narrow Hurst wheels was on the wane.


----------

